# Trolling motor trade or sale? My 24v 80LB for your 12V?



## Jordanlopez23 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello guys I have a minn kota 80LB 24v thrust trolling motor I’m interested in trading for a 12v. If anyone is looking to trade please shoot me a text. Located in Miami, Fl will also sell but prefer trade
(786) 458-3105


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

How old is it?


----------



## Jordanlopez23 (Oct 26, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> How old is it?


From 2019


----------



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

I have one that I would be interested in trading. Call or text John 239-980-4336 and I can text you pics and details. I live in ft Myers. Thanks


----------

